
Origins and insights into the historic Judean date palm - myth_drannon
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/6/eaax0384
======
lkrubner
Off topic: I just learned that the Hebrew word for honey was also used as
their word for syrup. Before refrigerators existed fruit went bad quickly,
unless something was done with it. Grapes were turned into wine but other
fruit was simmered down to a thick syrup. When the Bible says the Jews arrived
in Israel and it was the land of milk and honey, they actually meant date
honey. That is, date syrup. That is, there were a lot of dates.

------
ars
I really want to eat the fruit of one of these.

I hope they breed them with each other (is that the term for a fruit?) plant
the children, repeat a few times until they have enough for regular people to
try one.

~~~
war1025
Most fruit is grown from grafts off the same original plant to maintain the
taste.

I imagine that is probably the most reliable way to propagate these, assuming
they can get cuttings to root, which I'd think they could.

I'm sure they will cross-breed them with each other though, at least at some
point.

~~~
progre
You'd still need a female tree to get any fruits though, right?

------
leptoniscool
Along with the Judean Date palm(2000 years old), there's also the sacred lotus
from China (1300 years old) and an arctic flower from Siberia (32000 years
old!):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_viable_seed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_viable_seed)

------
byteCoder
You can actually see the date palm that was studied at the Arava Institute
located in Kibbutz Ketura in Southern Israel, just north of Eilat.

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/judean-date-palm-
methuse...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/judean-date-palm-methuselah)

------
flatfilefan
It took me quite some time to parse that title. I was wondering whether it’s
about some self-dating subculture or something. Self-dating not in historical
chronology sense.

